# Ashton Classic Magnum Cigar Review - not what i expected



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

just like said before this was very grassy.pretty one dimensional.nothing to be excited about.not what i expected with such a high end brand.define...

Read the full review here: Ashton Classic Magnum Cigar Review - not what i expected


----------

